# (MTF York) Dinner is served...at The Old Country Buffet



## Guest (Oct 1, 2016)

The Fall 2016 MTF Dinner is “All-you-can-eat!” It will be held at The Old Country Buffet located at 905 LOUCKS ROAD, YORK, PA 17404. The schedule is the same, with Dinner beginning at 6:00 and a (30 Minute) presentation beginning at 7:00. 

The entirety of Section 3 of the Restaurant will be reserved for the exclusive use of MTF Members and guests. There is a dedicated party/meeting room but it can only handle 50 people. Our group is expected by be closer to 100 strong. The Management of The Old Country Buffet has been very accommodating and are eager to greet our group. They have successfully hosted other large groups in section 3 and we are free to conduct business without any restrictions.

The restaurant is conveniently located just 3 miles from the York Expo and the drive should take no more than 10 minutes. Upon arrival, be sure to let them know you are with the Model Train Forum. We pay for dinner individually as we enter the restaurant and will receive a group discount (They call it the “Bus” price). The Bus price is $13.25 which includes drinks. The regular price is 11.79 plus a 2.29 drink charge. So we save 83 cents each and the restaurant pays the tip to the service staff.

Brian has spent a huge amount of time these last few days to make this happen. He could explain better than I how difficult it is to put together this event. Most places can’t handle a dinner as large as ours or don’t have an area suitable for our purpose. There are a surprising number of special venues (Country Clubs, Wedding Halls, Business Centers) capable of hosting our group and they all have surprising price tags! I’m quite sure they all know Brian at this point. I was happy to make a couple of phone calls when Brian asked for a “Local opinion” but I didn’t really do anything on this. Brian made it happen! I know he has all of our gratitude!

Emile


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's great Emile, and I'll be sure to thank Brian in person for his diligence in pursuing a solution to our sudden problem..


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool. I am so pleased this is working out.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Good job guys, can't wait!


----------



## DJones (Oct 19, 2015)

What is the day / date of the meeting?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey , nice enough job getting it done. I can only imagine the effort that went into salvaging this.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks to both of you for making this happen. 

Don it is Thursday October 20.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm glad you guys were able to find another place to meet & eat.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Great, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2016)

DJones said:


> What is the day / date of the meeting?


THE MODEL TRAIN FORUM FALL YORK MEET DINNER WILL BE HELD AT 6:00PM THURSDAY, OCTOBER 20, 2016 AT THE OLD COUNTRY BUFFET, LOCATED AT 905 LOUCKS ROAD, YORK, PA 17404.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2016)

Great job Emile!!!!!!!!!!

*This Dinner was a must.*


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank You BRIAN and EMILE. :appl::smilie_daumenpos:

I know it will be a great time.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Done!!! Good job gentlemen, see you there...


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice going, Brian & Emile!!:appl::appl:


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you guys!!!!

Andre.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm looking forward to this. I actually like buffets, and not having to worry about individual "checks" is a plus with a group. See you there.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Great job guys!


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Time is getting short.

Emile, have you come up with a title for your presentation?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2016)

Bill Webb said:


> Time is getting short.
> 
> Emile, have you come up with a title for your presentation?


Yes. The title is "Believe". The presentation chronicles the evolution of my "Epic Christmas Village" video series. There is information regarding design concepts, filming technique, audience interaction, video editing, custom modeling and most importantly: Christmas Trains. I will cover the use of YouTube as a distribution vehicle that has allowed me to share my Christmas Train Displays with over 600,000 people in 184 countries. The presentation has been testing at just under 40 minutes and includes Beautiful slides, video clips, music and a rousing "Feel good" ending that will leave you energized to start your own Christmas Village immediately. 

Emile

View attachment 238497


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

WOW EMILE sounds likw a fun night:smilie_daumenpos::appl:. See you Thursday!!!!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Emile, I am so looking forward to your presentation. I love the topic plan and all of the information you will be sharing with us. See you Thursday night.....


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Spectacular! Can't wait.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I was looking forward to the dinner, but we'll be leaving the Fairgrounds around 4pm Thursday to head to Philly for the drop of the puck at the Philadelphia Flyers home opener.

But we're heading back to York right after the game and will be walking those aisles early Friday morning!

*LET'S GO FLYERS!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

Traindiesel said:


> I was looking forward to the dinner, but we'll be leaving the Fairgrounds around 4pm Thursday to head to Philly for the drop of the puck at the Philadelphia Flyers home opener.
> 
> But we're heading back to York right after the game and will be walking those aisles early Friday morning!
> 
> *LET'S GO FLYERS!!!!!*



Have Fun! Hope to see you at the MTF Group photo on Friday at Noon in the Orange Hall Concession Area.

Emile


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

I'll see you then and at Craig's tomorrow!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I will be there, can't wait to see all you MTFers!.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Emile did not disappoint. His presentation was excellent and everyone there thoroughly enjoyed it. If you want to know how to do a Christmas train layout, Emile is the man.

During his presentation, he listed and thanked the many MTF members who assisted him with the layout and videos. It was a sizable list.

Wood welcomed the many MTF members who were present and explained the absence of Passenger Train Collector who was unable to make the trip from Maine due to a broken small bone in his foot. Brian and Elizabeth, you were missed and thanks again for all of your hard work in making this event possible.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*Believe by Emile Henault*


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*The Big Crabcake in person*


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

*You will understand when you see the video*


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

And if you don't have a clue what all this is about, pull up TheBigCrabCake - Utube and select the one with Josh Groban. You will enjoy it.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow, wow, wow!! Emile's presentation was informative, beautiful and had a very uplifting ending. He shared his development of the Christmas layout over the last 6 years. From a tabletop first edition with one train to a splendid multilevel, motion active and beautiful 6 train layout blended with Josh Grogan's song Believe. The artistry was all filmed with his professional video production 

Great job Emile. Thank you for inspiring us and the standing ovation was well deserved!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

MTFers,

Great time tonight, good spending time with you all, and learning more about Emile's layout and methodology. 

Bill Webb thanks for saving me the seat at the cool kid's table!:thumbsup:

Go MTF!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

You guys have had some great speakers over the last couple of years.
Brian; sorry to hear about your foot. Get well soon. Hope you didn't trip over one of the new puppies.


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

Fun evening at the Old Country Buffet! Outstanding presentation by Emile. 

Nice seeing all the MTF Forum Folks, a great group of train enthusiasts!

Brian - wishing you a speedy recovery.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2016)

Sorry we missed this one for sure. Emile is the best.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Has anyone posted Emile's presentation to YouTube yet? I'd love to see it!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I had a wonderful time and enjoyed EMILE's presentation. Also was in great company with all the MTF GUYZ!!!!! EMILE you are the best:smilie_daumenpos::appl:!!!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

So sorry I missed the MTF foto shoot again, for the second year!!! Drat!!!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

I would go to York just for the MTF events like this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2016)

Volphin said:


> Has anyone posted Emile's presentation to YouTube yet? I'd love to see it!


Still editing. Should be posted tonight or tomorrow.

Emile


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Still editing. Should be posted tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Emile


Unfortunately missed this past York and being there with all MTF attendees for your presentation so I'm eagerly looking forward to viewing it on YouTube.
Thanks for posting it there, Emile!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was awed by Emile's talents in producing the video. It's amazing what you can do with video nowadays, and he doesn't even do it for a living! It also makes me wonder if any of the news I see is real, seeing how you can make whatever you like appear on the screen.


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

How was The Old Country Buffet? Worth going back to?


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Old Country Buffet was nice. It sure sped up the meal serving part. Would be nicer if we could use the private room. Great to see forum members and Emile's presentation was excellent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2016)

Fabforrest said:


> How was The Old Country Buffet? Worth going back to?


No! The Old Country Buffet was a good exercise. A great solution to a surprise problem. Not wrong enough to qualify as "Any Port in a Storm" but not right enough to be the long term answer.

The Pros: The Management was open to whatever we needed. The price of $13.25 included drinks and the tip. That's a price point that will be hard to match and was a pretty good value actually. Reasonably close to the York Meet (10 minutes) and plenty of parking. The Buffet format was great! We paid on arrival so no checks all at the same time at the end. No waiting for waitress service after a long day was nice and dinner time was cut nearly in half leaving more time for socializing.

The Cons: The Management attempted to designate an area of the restaurant for us by placing "Reserved" signs on a large group of tables but was too understaffed and inexperienced to police it. A number of customers just ignored the signs or refused requests to move. That included a family with 4 small children who yelled, cried and had tantrums without stop for most of the presentation. The parents did nothing to stop it and were practically passive aggressive in there apathy. You can hear them in the background of the Presentation video despite the 4 hours I've spent trying to remove their distracting behavior. The Private room would have probably made all the difference but isn't very large. It won't be large enough for future gatherings.
The shopping Center was old and could use better lighting. Two doors down was an Adult Video and Toy Shop. Not too classy.

If one thing stands out for certain: It is that wherever we hold the Dinner, It will be great. The people made the Event and evryone had a great time!

Emile


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> ...4 small children who yelled, cried and had tantrums without stop for most of the presentation.You can hear them in the background of the Presentation video despite the 4 hours I've spent trying to remove their distracting behavior.
> Emile


  Is your presentation posted on YouTube, Emile? The only MTF video I found posted on your YouTube channel is Lee Willis's presentation from last April. Is your presentation posted somewhere else?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2016)

ogaugeguy said:


> Is your presentation posted on YouTube, Emile? The only MTF video I found posted on your YouTube channel is Lee Willis's presentation from last April. Is your presentation posted somewhere else?


I'm still trying to fix it. Should be posted very late tonight.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Emile,

I agree with your thoughts on the Old country buffet. The food was just ok. It would be great if we could find another venue.

The best part was your presentation, I really enjoyed it. The people in the MTF are some of the best and enjoyed talking to so many of them. 

It was great meeting your wife again and your daughter Gabrielle ( hope I got close to spelling it correctly ). 

Thanks again Emile for all your hard work.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Looking forward to the video.....I didn't get to York until about 10 PM....
Thanks in advance, Emile.....
Peter


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> No! The Old Country Buffet was a good exercise. A great solution to a surprise problem. Not wrong enough to qualify as "Any Port in a Storm" but not right enough to be the long term answer.
> 
> The Pros: The Management was open to whatever we needed. The price of $13.25 included drinks and the tip. That's a price point that will be hard to match and was a pretty good value actually. Reasonably close to the York Meet (10 minutes) and plenty of parking. The Buffet format was great! We paid on arrival so no checks all at the same time at the end. No waiting for waitress service after a long day was nice and dinner time was cut nearly in half leaving more time for socializing.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with your assessment of the evening. There were even a few TCA members just off to the side that were discussing their own experiences at YORK that were quit loud. They had nothing to do with the presentation and one guy had to be viewing his opinions and even when looked at just kept talking with a higher volume. Agree it was great to have this as a last ditch effort but some people...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2016)

Video of the Presentation has been posted to a new thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=104329.

Emile


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Agree with your assessment. Private room is pretty much a must.

Presentation was superb. I think that the best possible job was done given the circumstances involved. It was a fun evening.

PTC needs a project now that the housework is done, the dogs are settled, and the yacht is ashore. He can do it before the contractor arrives.

As for the parents and screaming child, the lady behind the camera showed amazing restraint, just amazing.


----------

